# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Anyone ever use the Biotuner (Sota BT7) to Stimulate Lucidity? Post your experiences

## atkins513

So the reason I ask this question is because I just purchased the Sota BT7 biotuner.. its supposed to have many good effects, but also supposed to cause very vivid and lucid dreams, which many people COMPLAIN about lol


If you do not know what the device is google it, but I will be reporting my individual results over the next 1-4 weeks, and would love for you guys to partake in this experiment. I don't suggest anyone buy one based on this post, but if you have "real life" experiences with it, I would love your input. Like I said, this isnt an advertisement, just let me be the Guinea pig and waste my money if that ends up being the result lol

Based on the reviews, I have many many high hopes for the device. 
We shall see  :smiley:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Interested to hear your results, good luck

----------


## atkins513

> Interested to hear your results, good luck



Thanks, I just ordered it last night, so it will be a few days before i even get it.. but i cant get it soon enough lol

----------


## atkins513

Day 1:
The device arrived today and these are the first initial impressions. Its small, light weight, put together nicely. I have not had a "session" with the device just yet as I am still researching settings, modes, ect. I did however try it out for about a minute.. Its noticeable to say the least.. I put the two ear clips onto my ears, the light comes on to tell you that a closed circuit has been completed (meaning a flow of current from 1 ear to the other). So I turn it onto mode 1, turn up the power knob a little.. I feel a buzzing from the connection to my ear, but I also feel my brain soaking in the juice.. my thoughts immediately become somewhat harder to complete and I feel more euphoric than anything else... i ran it for 1 minute compared to the standard 20 minute session. Before bed, I plan to run the full session then go to sleep. I'm not expecting anything significant tonight, as all the studies say it takes days or weeks to feel strong changes in sleep patterns or dreaming.. but I have seen people report immediate "changes" of some kind... we will see.. This will be considered my day 1, even though it is almost 10:30pm here... So I will continue this tomorrow and try to post daily as changes occur. Thanks for the interest in my thread..

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

I'm glad to see results come in tomorrow  ::D: , I might buy one of these dream machine things when I turn 18 if they work

----------


## DREAMER242000

Thanks for the update, i look forward to your future posts. :smiley:

----------


## dreamguy1515

Tell us more!  ::D:

----------


## atkins513

So last night after laying down for sleep I put the biotuner into a mode known to enhance deepness of sleep and relax the mind and body. I lay on my back for the course of the entire session. I became very relaxed and sleepy, even feeling several bouts of what felt like sleep paralysis but not full on. The machine cut off after the 20 minute session and my mind instantly became silently clear, for about 5 seconds.. it was a very odd feeling... I took off the ear clips, set the device next to my bed, and went to sleep. I fell asleep very quickly but probably because I was already incredibly relaxed from what I would assume was the machine. It was pretty late when I got to sleep, around 1am, and when i go to bed so late I don't usually have very good recall or vivid dreams.. but i woke up very very well rested at 8am from a very vivid dream about some people i knew from growing up... very good recall of the dream... i went back to sleep, very light sleep for over the next hour, then got up went to work. That was day 1 on the biotuner. Today being day 2 will be reported tomorrow. Have a good day everyone.

----------


## dreamguy1515

Can't wait lol

----------


## atkins513

Day 2:
Another restful night's sleep, with memorable dreams.. not a great recall but I remembered most details of the dreams, which was actually really impressive considering I went out drinking last night til and went to bed around 2am under the influence of alcohol lol... so to have any recall in this scenario was actually impressive. Nothing substantial to report today, but im not expecting anything right away as the deep effects are usually cumulative and after many sessions.

----------


## atkins513

Day 10: I replaced the battery with a new one because it seemed the one that came with the bt7 was weary. After replacing it with a new battery, it felt like it had quite a bit more "juice". Now being on day 10, I am beginning to have regular vivid dreams. Recall still works the same way though, if I don't journal as soon as I wake up, within an hour, most, if not all, details have vanished. So, while the dreams have become more vivid, and more detailed, it seems j
journaling still matters equally as much. This morning I had 3 very vivid dreams, including partial lucidity. Im already a lucid dreamer so this isnt anything spectacular, however, regular vividness is not a normal thing for me.. I will continue to update this thread for those of you following (which seems like none lol). Thx.

----------


## Ermac

Keep updating

----------


## f2jilani

Do you think this device is helpful for people with insomnia? I am really debating on getting this or the Neurotrek 3 that is just released. Can you please further explain the feeling when you put it on before sleeping? What does it do to you? Does it litrelly just put your mind state in some other mode that you actually feel? Does it clear all thoughts out of your head? If you can give a detail account of exactly what you are feeling when you put it on, it would be much much appreciated. Also i have been following this for a while and this is my first post on this forums.

----------


## SystemsLock

Hold on. I'm getting really skeptical really fast. Micro-current energy pulses? Modified rectilinear waveform? Sounds like a lot of crap. Even their website seems pretty scam like. I did some research on the devices so called creator, Bob Beck. He's basically a crackpot doctor who claims to have a miracle cure for cancer (which he sells). I wouldn't trust this guy to build anything medical let alone give him my credit card number. Send it back if you can.

----------


## f2jilani

> Hold on. I'm getting really skeptical really fast. Micro-current energy pulses? Modified rectilinear waveform? Sounds like a lot of crap. Even their website seems pretty scam like. I did some research on the devices so called creator, Bob Beck. He's basically a crackpot doctor who claims to have a miracle cure for cancer (which he sells). I wouldn't trust this guy to build anything medical let alone give him my credit card number. Send it back if you can.



While the claims of curing cancer are un-verifiable, claims for curing insomnia (with the greatest success rate), depression,, anxiety, addiction with-drawls are verifiable through the research done by some of the top medical schools in the country. Search up device called fisher wallace and look at its medical board advisory as well as the research done on it. Also pay attention to who is funding some of the research on this device which seems to me has stirred up more attention due to it being from USA and also due to who its comprised of. Its the same technology as the bio-tuner which is CES (Cranial Electrical Stimulator) originally developed by the soviets for the space program. It was later re-discovered by mistake by a scientist from Hong Kong working on patients with heroin with-drawls. When they analyzed it, they found out that the brains ability to produce its own neurotransmitter had been rehabilitated and in 3-5 days had reached normal, which is what the current to the brain was causing at 111.11 hz. If you do more research, you will see the technology has actually come a long way and seems to have major benefits. 

One thing for sure it does is induces sleep especially if you dial up individual frequencies such as Theta (Deeper than meditation), which would let you become lucid that much easier.

----------


## atkins513

Day 19:

So I have been using the device for what is going on 3 weeks.
I understand this forum is for "dreams" related things, but I want to give a full account up to this point of how
this device has affected me. The biotuner makes many claims, along with lucid dreaming.. 

A little background. I am someone who doesn't get much restful sleep. Also, take a medication for treating symptoms of a.d.d.  So my experiments with this device were
personally meant to go much further than just lucid dreaming. I can tell you that every since I Have started using the BT7, my sleep has become very restful.. and most nights I am in bed by midnight, which wasn't typical at all. 
I get a very long nights rest it feels now.. each morning I wake feeling well rested.. my days have changed as well.. i stopped taking vyvanse for a.d.d to see how the bt7 did with that. After the first week I was somewhat frustrated, my thinking was still cloudy, hazy... as it always was ... this is what a.d.d. feels like.. you can't complete thoughts, tasks, goals.. and so on.. i had filled a new script to alleviate these things but planned to hold out and see how the bt7 did. So the first week i was frustrated because it wasn't showing results there.. i was sleeping well, even having more vivid dreams... but now I can honestly report, after 3 weeks of using the device nightly.. I don't even desire the medicine anymore to clear up the symptoms of A.d.d., because i don't have the symptoms of A.d.d.  Most days I think so clearly, that it doesn't feel like the meds would change anything... this truly is one thing I have been able to account for... 

For the rest of you... my dreams have indeed became more vivid.. although I have learned that recall still completely vanishes if you dont journal.. I have longer, more vivid dreams it seems, but if i don't stop to focus on them after i wake up, and write them down.. i have no recollection of them, or very little of them, within an hour.. 

I will continue posting to this thread as I will continue using the device... but if someone were to ask me for an honest recommendation on whether to use this or not? Yes, go for it... because
if these effects continue, or even strengthen, then this device is a real life changer... to be able to go off the meds entirely and not be dependent on medication to be able to focus clearly is a "dream" of mine personally.. 
The effects I am feeling are no placebo effect.. its a difference you can truly feel being on add medication, and off add medication.. and this device is working to replace that...  

thanks guys. please continue to post your own results.

----------


## Effectual

Wow. It's awesome to hear it may have cured your a.d.d.
I've had relatives with the disorder and I know it's anything but fun.

Your situation is almost an analogy for lucid dreaming in general; start getting into it and you may find it aids in other dimensions of your life you didn't expect.

----------


## lucydity

Well whether it helps your dreaming or not if it's helping stop the effects of your condition in replacement of meds it most certainly must be worth the money

----------


## f2jilani

How is the progress coming along? What modes do you specifically use on the device? Im thinking of ordering one too now

----------


## DREAMER242000

> How is the progress coming along? What modes do you specifically use on the device? Im thinking of ordering one too now



I have been using the Bio tuner now for just over three weeks now, i have been using it once
a day and in mode 1.
The only noticeable changes for me personally are a more laid back attitude to life and a feeling of
being more focused mentally.
As far as any increase in vividness of dreams are concerned I have noticed none so far.

----------


## f2jilani

Check this out. I spoke to a user on reddit who was using another CES device at 42hz for many hours a day and for a few weeks. This is what he ended up experiencing. 42 hz is the frequency that was found in monks who meditate for 40+ years.

maynoth comments on ELIF: What are the 5th to 9th dimensions?

Some very interesting experiences he went through.

----------


## Robot_Butler

This is definitely a recognized way to induce lucid dreams.  I'm not very knowledgeable about CES, especially this device.  

Check out this link:
Lucid Dream Induction Via Cranial Electro Stimulation (CES) | Mortal Mist

I haven't been following the thread lately, but I'm sure you could message DrTechnical  (View the profile of DrTechnical) about it over at Mortal Mist.  Last I talked to him, he was looking for participants in his research.

----------


## f2jilani

Wow that is very interesting. Thanks for that link Robot_Butler, its quite helpful. The device that they are using in that experiment is the one i have ordered. I wonder how their experiments went. That neurotrek device is the same one the reddit user was using as well.

----------


## TeaSea

I don't understand this... It seems (to me) exactly like one of these nonsense devices which are really expensive, but everyone seems to be taking it really seriously. Could someone please explain why? It's fascinating...

----------


## f2jilani

These are a few medical researches done by various doctors in the USA: FisherWallaceLabs&#39;s Channel - YouTube

It summarizes how the device works and how/why its effective. 

More info here : Cranial Electrotherapy Stimulation: A Non-Drug Neuromedical Treatment | Brain Blogger
Lucid Dream Induction Via Cranial Electro Stimulation (CES) | Mortal Mist
Hack Canada : CES: The Science and The Conspiracy

For me personally, the most notable difference is in reduction of anxiety, so i do feel that my money spent on it was well worth it. The more i use it, the more balanced i feel. I bought it mainly for sleep issues and concentration, it definitely aided a bit with my sleep issues as my sleeping has been pretty good as of late, i can sleep on time etc. But again it didnt seem to really do much in terms of concentration. My comparison is with Vyvanse which is the best ADD pill out there, there is no way that this device would even come close to giving me the same concentration as Vyvanse does. Even with sleep its not very obvious that its helping you right post session, it seems to be more gradual the more you use the device. I have been using it for about a month now and i would say my sleeps now are improved from 1 month ago for certain, and i am keeping track with my ZEO device that monitors my sleep patterns. I am personally hoping/waiting to get my neurotrek device which apparently is the strongest CES device on the market that can change your brain state within minutes as it targets only 1 frequency at a time. These other devices send 100's of frequencies at the same time so all they seem to be doing is re-calibrating your overall brain. Neurotrek on the other hand seems to be a device that would let you to go in specific brainstate at will by just choosing it, so if you want to fall asleep, you can choose delta frequency and youd be passed out within 10 minutes. If you want to lucid dream, there are specific frequencies that would help with that as well.  I personally cannot attest to these claims as i haven't personally tested the neurotrek yet, but from people who i have spoken with that do have this device do attest to its powerful capabilities. I will provide an update once i receive it.

----------


## TeaSea

> These are a few medical researches done by various doctors in the USA: FisherWallaceLabs&#39;s Channel - YouTube
> 
> It summarizes how the device works and how/why its effective. 
> 
> More info here : Cranial Electrotherapy Stimulation: A Non-Drug Neuromedical Treatment | Brain Blogger
> Lucid Dream Induction Via Cranial Electro Stimulation (CES) | Mortal Mist
> Hack Canada : CES: The Science and The Conspiracy
> 
> For me personally, the most notable difference is in reduction of anxiety, so i do feel that my money spent on it was well worth it. The more i use it, the more balanced i feel. I bought it mainly for sleep issues and concentration, it definitely aided a bit with my sleep issues as my sleeping has been pretty good as of late, i can sleep on time etc. But again it didnt seem to really do much in terms of concentration. My comparison is with Vyvanse which is the best ADD pill out there, there is no way that this device would even come close to giving me the same concentration as Vyvanse does. Even with sleep its not very obvious that its helping you right post session, it seems to be more gradual the more you use the device. I have been using it for about a month now and i would say my sleeps now are improved from 1 month ago for certain, and i am keeping track with my ZEO device that monitors my sleep patterns. I am personally hoping/waiting to get my neurotrek device which apparently is the strongest CES device on the market that can change your brain state within minutes as it targets only 1 frequency at a time. These other devices send 100's of frequencies at the same time so all they seem to be doing is re-calibrating your overall brain. Neurotrek on the other hand seems to be a device that would let you to go in specific brainstate at will by just choosing it, so if you want to fall asleep, you can choose delta frequency and youd be passed out within 10 minutes. If you want to lucid dream, there are specific frequencies that would help with that as well.  I personally cannot attest to these claims as i haven't personally tested the neurotrek yet, but from people who i have spoken with that do have this device do attest to its powerful capabilities. I will provide an update once i receive it.



Interestingly enough, I've also been looking at the ZEO device you mentioned! Would you mind giving me your opinion on that device? I'm looking at getting the headband, but it's £90, so I need to know if it's worth it or not.

Also, thanks for those helpful links  :smiley:  It's now on my 'If I'm Very Very Rich' list.

----------


## f2jilani

For me personally, the ZEO is an addictive device. I actually feel excited when i wake up because i want to see what my ZEO score is which tells you how good your sleep was. Not only that, it tells you exactly how much deep sleep you got vs REM vs Light vs wake state. It actually gives you a graph with exact timings of when you fell asleep, when you went into deep sleep etc. For me its worth it because as you can probably tell, i am fascinated by what can be achieved with proper sleep. This device lets me monitor and adjust my routines because i can see trends of what i do during the day and how my sleep is affected. Like for example i was travelling last week and skiing 6 hours a day for most of the week, the days when i was exhausting my body, the trend was that my deep sleep was more, which makes sense as your muscles are repaired in deep sleep. Again if you work out, its good to know that your getting ample deep sleep otherwise your gym workouts are pointless if your goal is muscle gain. This device gives you the ability to monitor which i believe is key in achieving quite a lot of things. Now on days when i go through vivid or lucid dreams, i know it as soon as i wake up, for example one morning when i woke up, i had the vivid dream fresh in my head which at the time felt like it went on for atleast over an hour, and the ZEO device confirmed it that at exactly this time i started REM phase for this long. On top of that you can upload your data online and it creates trends and provides tips for sleep etc if you are really into this whole sleep phenomena. If this fascinates you, then i would definitely recommend it. Also its a really good alarm clock, waking up to the various alarm tones is refreshing and doesnt hurt your head. The one i have set is of a natural sound of the birds chirping outside, so it almost feels like a natural wakeup, as if there really are birds chirping outside is how clear the speaker on it is.

Also to note, 90 pounds which equates to 141 CDN is a rip off for just a head band. I paid $150 for the whole set including the alarm clock : Zeo | Purchase

----------


## TeaSea

> For me personally, the ZEO is an addictive device. I actually feel excited when i wake up because i want to see what my ZEO score is which tells you how good your sleep was. Not only that, it tells you exactly how much deep sleep you got vs REM vs Light vs wake state. It actually gives you a graph with exact timings of when you fell asleep, when you went into deep sleep etc. For me its worth it because as you can probably tell, i am fascinated by what can be achieved with proper sleep. This device lets me monitor and adjust my routines because i can see trends of what i do during the day and how my sleep is affected. Like for example i was travelling last week and skiing 6 hours a day for most of the week, the days when i was exhausting my body, the trend was that my deep sleep was more, which makes sense as your muscles are repaired in deep sleep. Again if you work out, its good to know that your getting ample deep sleep otherwise your gym workouts are pointless if your goal is muscle gain. This device gives you the ability to monitor which i believe is key in achieving quite a lot of things. Now on days when i go through vivid or lucid dreams, i know it as soon as i wake up, for example one morning when i woke up, i had the vivid dream fresh in my head which at the time felt like it went on for atleast over an hour, and the ZEO device confirmed it that at exactly this time i started REM phase for this long. On top of that you can upload your data online and it creates trends and provides tips for sleep etc if you are really into this whole sleep phenomena. If this fascinates you, then i would definitely recommend it. Also its a really good alarm clock, waking up to the various alarm tones is refreshing and doesnt hurt your head. The one i have set is of a natural sound of the birds chirping outside, so it almost feels like a natural wakeup, as if there really are birds chirping outside is how clear the speaker on it is.
> 
> Also to note, 90 pounds which equates to 141 CDN is a rip off for just a head band. I paid $150 for the whole set including the alarm clock : Zeo | Purchase



I definitely want to buy it now based on your review. The reason I was only looking at the head band was because the Android App only needs the headband, so the clock then seems like a bit of a waste. Of course, the Zeo Bedside is expensive in the UK at £140, since all technology is ridiculously expensive here. Is the bedside kit worth £50 more?

----------


## Ozalid

Just found this thread ,and I am about ready to buy one...how is it going now?  Still likebit?

----------


## SharingHealth

Hi. I sell nothing, so I don't think I am breaking forum rules, but I will say that I am biased toward the Brain Tuner/Bio Tuner. I write this post because after reading conversations, it seems I can fill in a few gaps of missing info. If anyone is interested in listening to the audio lecture from the early 80s about this technology, then ***you can PM me for the link*.**

Bob Beck was not a medical doctor, rather he had a Doctor of Science, he was a physicist and an electrical engineer, and list goes on. Very interesting human being whose ideas and work were decades ahead of his time. CES technology has been around for a hundred years. Originally called electro-sleep. Originally the intent was to try and put a person to sleep, but it didn't work quite like that. This was popular in Eastern Europe where most of the research was originally done. However, there was no interest in North America for this type of technology or electrotherapy in general. This is not necessarily due to conspiracy - although a little of that is definitely thrown in the mix - but rather North America had adopted a theory of Rationalist medicine. It wasn't enough that a therapy worked, you also had to have a theory of why and how it worked. With the prevailing medicine at the time believing we were wholly mechanical and chemical in nature - something electrical definitely did not follow any rational belief. However, forms of CES and electrotherapy continued to exist nonetheless - mainly because it worked....

That aside, Bob Beck based his CES unit, the Brain Tuner, or Biotuner, on the work of Meg Patterson and also the Russian research. Meg Patterson's unit was not portable, and she believed in entirely going the medical approval work. Bob's philosophy was that this type of technology, being wholly safe, should be in the hands of the people (he was dubbed the people's scientist) for individuals to choose for themselves.  This is why this consumer product has no studies on it, and makes no claims other than relaxation and an increased sense of well-being. This was done to keep it easily accessible and affordable for the average person. In contrast, at the same time in the early 80s that Bob developed his unit, Daniel Kirsch of Alpha Stim developed his. He agreed with Patterson, and he wanted to go the medical route with FDA approval. As it turns out he had to finally sue the FDA in order to get it approved. So his CES unit is several hundred dollars more, but it does have many studies attached to it. Despite it being "approved" most in the medical establishment know little to nothing about it. So neither man was right or wrong in his approach - they just had different philosophies. From these two units sprung all the other companies making their own versions.

Bob did a lot of research in earlier years, and had also developed an EEG unit. With this unit, he observed the brain wave states of spiritual healers such as Shaman etc. This information was also built into the Brain Tuner (Biotuner) as the "secret" Russian 111.111 frequency, but also Bob decided to add in the earth frequency of 7.8 hz at the request of fellow scientists, friends and associates who felt this frequency assisted in meditative states.

It is true that a common "side-effect" can be lucid dreaming. However, the technology was actually for depression, anxiety, insomnia, addictions, brain enhancement etc. The Bio Tuner, or Brain Tuner, is a consumer product that is for relaxation and for promoting a sense of well-being, so it doesn't make any medical claims.

However, there are some cautions with using the unit. Twenty minute cycles are built-in and you should never use it more than 40 minutes at a time. Research indicates that 45 minutes is the "red" line, and after that point, anything beneficial starts being undone. If someone had a real serious condition, they may consider using the unit 40 minutes twice or 3 times a day, but not consecutively. For lucid dreaming purposes, probably 20 to 40 minutes once a day is probably sufficient. The other thing is, if someone wants restful sleep, it is not advised to use it sooner than 5 hours before bedtime. Also a caution is that it can cause temporary blood pressure drops, so you don't want to use it driving, etc - the usual warnings that come with all electronic equipment like this. Another is that approximately 10 percent of the population will get headaches or shoulder/neck pain with it, despite the fact the electrodes attach to the earlobes. Not sure what causes this, but it is occassionally reported. 

Warm regards to all,
Vicki

Hopefully, this reply answers some questions and curiosities out there. Feel free to contact me  ***using Private Message*** for any clarification on what I've said here.


**Edited by melanieb for links that are similar to advertising. You may contact this user via PM to get the information directly.**

----------


## SharingHealth

Also, I do have a ZEO device and it is a great little unit. Since this thread is talking about these two things biotuner and zeo - so as not to cause confusion - zeo only measures sleeping brain waves, whereas the biotuner alters your brainwaves.

----------


## napolean

Hi, i'm new here and the reason i'm here is because i was inspired by this topic and got myself a bt8 recently.

Can someone tell me which mode is best for memory improvement? and does this mode also promote lucid dream since it improves memory? I read that atkins513 was able to recall his dream even after having some alcohol. I wonder which mode did he used for that.

So far i have been experiencing with mode 1 and i does help to ease my anxiety. But i'm more interested to know which specific mode is good for memory.

Would appreciate anyone's valuable feedback.

Thanks

----------


## SharingHealth

Hi!

The only reason for the modes is to prevent brain acclimatization and for comfort. For example, the original BT5 only had the one frequency, but if someone was using their unit frequently, then the brain becomes used to it. So change it up once in awhile.

The only modes that are more experimental are modes 3 and 6 - which are attuned to the 7.8 earth frequency. Some individuals claim that this aids them in reaching meditative states easier.

Lucid dreaming is a common side effect, but not everyone experiences it - but as I say, it is commonly reported. This happens as a result of the base frequency of 111.111 hz, which is the purported original frequency Russian scientists use. It is not because of the different modes.

I'm happy you are experiencing some good results with it. Results are usually known in a few days to thirty days. If one wasn't experiencing any improvements generally in that time, then it probably won't work for that individual. Also, after 30 days of continuous daily use (which is the suggested protocol), you want to give it a break, and only use on a maintenance schedule after that - like once a week, or the full 30 days once a year - depending on what you are using it for.

I am only an educator who shares the experiences of others. I don't sell anything. If you feel the need for more info, feel free to contact me at Sharing Health From the Heart. There is also a free audio download of Bob Beck, the designer, talking about what he learned about this technology. Fascinating and fun stuff.

Warm regards,
Vicki 





> Hi, i'm new here and the reason i'm here is because i was inspired by this topic and got myself a bt8 recently.
> 
> Can someone tell me which mode is best for memory improvement? and does this mode also promote lucid dream since it improves memory? I read that atkins513 was able to recall his dream even after having some alcohol. I wonder which mode did he used for that.
> 
> So far i have been experiencing with mode 1 and i does help to ease my anxiety. But i'm more interested to know which specific mode is good for memory.
> 
> Would appreciate anyone's valuable feedback.
> 
> Thanks

----------


## napolean

Thanks for your helpful answer, since 111hz is the key, then i'd stay with mode 1 or 4. Yeah, the result was quite instant for me, may because i use it a lot in a day, about 6 times. But not consecutively. I'm a polyphasic sleeper, so i use it whenever i wake up after my short naps.

----------


## SharingHealth

It is interesting you are using it that much. I am hopeful you will journal your experience. I haven't heard of anyone using it that much.

You say you are not using it consecutively during the day, thanks, and please don't. 45 minutes at a time is the red line. Research indicates after that, you will quickly undo whatever good you've been doing.

In a regular protocol (which doesn't include the goal of lucid dreaming), if someone had a very serious issue, like deep depression, or a hard drug addiction, one might use it for 20-40 minutes at a time, 2-3 times a day for 30 days. Others with issues not as serious, might use it for 20 minutes twice a day. And for the average person, usually it is used once a day for 20 minutes. Normally, except for this group, I would suggest that individuals don't use it within 5 hours of bedtime, because it can have a wakefulness aspect to it, rather than sleep inducing. Some people describe the feeling induced as a "relaxed state of awareness."

Also, I didn't mention in my last post, there are some that believe that the modes 1,2,3 are more restful while the 4,5,6 are more alpha-inducing. Here is what one reseller says of the BT. I can't mention the url here because I think it is against the rules, but he has good information and a lot of experience.

"Note that settings 1, 2, 3, have a pulse duration of 550 microseconds and settings 4, 5, and 6 have a pulse duration of 220 microseconds. This represents the active ON time of the pulse. We do not have any published research that would support the use of one pulse width setting over the other. The underlying waveform of the BT-8 is the same, regardless of the setting you select. This means that any of the six settings will provide a broad spectrum of frequency harmonics and all of them will work! Just find the setting that feels best to you.(1) 111.11 Hz - this was the setting for the original BT-5 Brain Tuner from 1983. It includes hundreds of harmonics. Many users find this setting to be more energizing. This pulsation frequency is actually present in all six of the BT-8 settings.

(2) 1 sec. ON / 1 sec. OFF - this 0.5Hz. voltage modulation corresponds to the low Delta brainwave frequency. This frequency, in terms of EEG brainwave, is associated with deep REM sleep.

(3) 7.83 Hz - this was Bob Beck's favorite - Schumann Resonance frequency (also known as the Earth Resonance Frequency or Earth's Brainwave), due to the resemblance to the human Alpha brainwave pattern. This setting may help to synchronize the energy levels of the left and right brain EEG patterns. As a pioneer of EEG bio-feedback instrumentation, Beck tested numerous healers, shamans, Hawaiian Kahunas, dowsers, etc. and found that all of them exhibited high levels of brainwave activity in the 7.83Hz. frequency when they were engaged in actual healing activity. 

The 7.83 Alpha frequency is also associated with increased creativity, superlearning, memory improvement, intuitive insights and more. We have not found this to produce paranormal or psychic abilities. This type of entrainment of the brain would be more likely with a magnetic pulse device that operates within the human brainwave frequency range."

Also, they say:

"What Time of Day to Use BT-8

It is alright to use the brain tuner any time of day. However, due to the body's daily variations in Bio-rhythms, blood sugar levels, etc. your responses to the brain tuner may vary according to the time of day it is used. For example, some individuals using BT-8 near their normal bed time, may find that it gives them a lot of extra energy and they do not feel tired. In this case, try using the unit earlier in the day, or try using the 0.5 Hz. setting. It is important to use the BT-8 each day for 2 to 3 weeks in order to achieve the maximum benefits.  There is no need to repeat the entire 2 to 3 weeks if you happen to skip a day or two.  Following the initial series of sessions, BT-8 may be used on occasion as desired to maintain the initial improvements.  For example, memory improvements may maintain up to 1 year before additional sessions are necessary.  Other gains may be more temporary and require more frequent reinforcement.  Individual results will vary.

Possible Side Effects 

Vivid Dreaming - over the years, we have observed that some individuals experience very enhanced dreams during the first week or two of using the BT-8. This is not permanent and usually does not last more than a few weeks."

So this goes with my original advice of not to use it more than 30 days. Then put it away, and come back to it in a few months.

Warm regards,

Vicki





> Thanks for your helpful answer, since 111hz is the key, then i'd stay with mode 1 or 4. Yeah, the result was quite instant for me, may because i use it a lot in a day, about 6 times. But not consecutively. I'm a polyphasic sleeper, so i use it whenever i wake up after my short naps.

----------


## Shaman1982

Any updates?

----------


## napolean

I've been using it for about 3 weeks now. So far so good. I feel that i tend to think things more positively after about an hour using it. I don't notice any boost in lucid dream tho. I feel that mode 1 helps a lot with detachment . Somehow my brain couldn't process the things as much as it would during mode 1.

I'll continue with my experiment and will update again for any other side effect.

----------

